
Distributed Object Storages Seeweedfs and Minio - wchrisn
How do Minio.io and Seeweedfs compare in stability and ease of use in applications
======
stevekemp
7.

More seriously they are aimed at different markets. Seaweedfs seems like a
great project for simple clusters, and I've used it to store 600Gb without
problems. But do bear in mind the bug tracker has several issues relating to
backups failing, corruption, and similar. You'll need to check your backup-
system and assess how serious they might be.

Minio started out as "just" an S3-compatible storage system, I've not used it
much but certainly I found that I could interface to it with the existing
Amazon S3 clients very easily. I've not used that in a distributed setup, just
on a single node.

Both seem well-documented. Both seem "active".

Pick the one that makes most sense to your use-case ("distributed storage" vs
"distributed storage with known-API") and report your bugs as you find them.

